# New setup!



## bassassassin8 (May 23, 2010)

Went to Bass Pro to buy some goodies and that included a new Pflueger Patriach paired w/ a 7' St. Croix Mojo Bass rod. Wound up some Sufix Braid & it'll prob serve as another flippin'/pitchin'/worm/boogie bait rod. 8)


----------



## redbug (May 23, 2010)

looks like a nice set up


----------



## cali27 (May 23, 2010)

I have 3 of the mojo bass line... love em, good bye for the money


----------



## Brine (May 23, 2010)

Nice. What # test braid are you throwing on it?


----------



## Jim (May 24, 2010)

Very nice man! =D>


----------



## poolie (May 24, 2010)

Nice! That chatterbait should put something in the boat for you.


----------



## bassassassin8 (May 24, 2010)

Brine said:


> Nice. What # test braid are you throwing on it?



I throw 50# sufix braid w/ 10lb sufix elite backing on my other flippin' set up but w/ this one I downsized to 40# w/ 14lb backing since I'll be using it for not only flipping, but casting too. 8) 

I've always heard about not trying to cast braid on baitcasters, to either stick with mono or fluro because of backlashes but I have no issues throwing braid. My other patriarch has 12lb mono so I figured I'd spool one up with braid too.


----------



## Brine (May 24, 2010)

I throw 50# braid on my frog rod, and on my carolina rig. I don't have backlash problems either.


----------



## poolie (May 24, 2010)

Brine said:


> I throw 50# braid on my frog rod, and on my carolina rig. I don't have backlash problems either.



Ditto, no problem at all.


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 24, 2010)

Brine said:


> I throw 50# braid on my frog rod, and on my carolina rig. I don't have backlash problems either.




What are the advantages of Braid? its so expensive I have not tried it yet.


----------



## Brine (May 24, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> What are the advantages of Braid? its so expensive I have not tried it yet.



On the Carolina Rig, I like it because I'm usually throwing a 3/4 oz egg sinker with a 3-4ft leader. Most casts are long, and when a fish bites, a sweep of the rod with the braid doesn't allow for any stretch in the hookset. It also alows me to feel the bottom of the lake better as the braid will transmit things like pea gravel, hard or soft bottom etc.... which sometimes can be a key in determining a pattern. Flouro will do similar, but being able to throw 50# test that has 12# diameter seems like a smarter choice in that regard. 99% of the time, if I get hung with the c-rig, you will only loose your leader and none of the line (assuming your leader has a lesser breaking strength). I usually have 12-14# flouro on my leader, so it will almost always give before the braid. 

On the frog, and with lilly pad's or other thick vegetation (like at Tribble Mill :wink: ) the braid allows you to wench in a fish (and the vegetation) without worry of breaking off, and again, when you go to set the hook, there is no give (other than the rod action) to allow quick hooksets and to "horse" the fish out of the cover as quickly as possible. 

Braid seems expensive from an initial investment, but if you use backing, and only enough braid to fish your lure and fight the fish (without risk of allowing the knot that joins the backing with the braid to leave the spool) you will find that it lasts a long time before needing to be replaced. Case in point, I have a setup that has the 50# braid on it that I've used for almost 3 years now, and when I get hung, I don't notice any less breaking strength. 

I also feel like it's money well spent anytime I can get a 5# fish out of 15# of salad. Without it, I wouldn't consider casting $8 lures into it.

Be aware that throwing heavy baits on cheap guides can wear them prematurely. I don't throw anything over an oz, and I've yet to see any problems on mine. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 24, 2010)

Helps a lot. I dont regularly fish heavy cover or a c-rig yet, but when I get to that I can see where the advantages are. I mainly use shakey head, fluke, crankbaits, and most other platic soft baits.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 24, 2010)

bassassassin8 said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. What # test braid are you throwing on it?
> ...



Its the opposite for me.. I get way less backlashes with braid than anything else.. it handles much better than normal lines.


----------



## breachless (Jun 3, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is this backing that people speak of around here? This is the first place I have heard of such a thing...

I tried to piece it together reading multiple posts and from what I gather, you are putting cheaper mono line or something on your spool and then tying it to braid? Is this purely to cut costs, or is there some other benefit to doing such a thing?

*edit: Nevermind... Sometimes I forget the power of google.  So this helps it not spin on the spool? Smart!


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 3, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > I throw 50# braid on my frog rod, and on my carolina rig. I don't have backlash problems either.
> ...



I love braid. First of all it is way more sensitive than mono. You can get faster hook sets. It has no line memory like mono. I get less backlashes with braid.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 3, 2010)

breachless said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is this backing that people speak of around here? This is the first place I have heard of such a thing...
> 
> I tried to piece it together reading multiple posts and from what I gather, you are putting cheaper mono line or something on your spool and then tying it to braid? Is this purely to cut costs, or is there some other benefit to doing such a thing?
> 
> *edit: Nevermind... Sometimes I forget the power of google.  So this helps it not spin on the spool? Smart!




"Backing" in most cases refers to spooling on mono prior to spooling up braid. Braid can cut/damage your spool and it doesn't sit well on the spool without backing. What I'll do is is wind about 15-20 yards of mono onto my rod, tie a uni-to-uni knot, then wind up the rest of the yardage in braid. Some people prefer to use electric tape as a backing or a separation between the braid and mono but I dont do this :wink: . It sits better and I've never had any issues with doing this. HOpe this helps.


----------

